# Food Safety News - 02/27/2022 FDA, USDA, AFDO, and CDC to present at 2022 Food Safety Summit’s Town Hall



## daveomak.fs (Feb 27, 2022)

*FDA, USDA, AFDO, and CDC to present at 2022 Food Safety Summit’s Town Hall*
By Guest Contributor on Feb 27, 2022 12:03 am
– OPINION – By Gary Ades Top regulators and agency leaders from FDA, USDA, AFDO, and CDC will once again provide food safety professionals, students and regulators with key updates, data, and statistics from their organizations during the Food Safety Summit Town Hall scheduled for May 12 in Rosemont, IL.   Frank Yiannas, Deputy Commissioner,... Continue Reading


*Michigan testing finds Listeria in mushroom sample from China*
By News Desk on Feb 26, 2022 07:32 pm
Los Angeles-based Golden Medal Mushroom Inc. this weekend is recalling all cases of its 200g/7.05-ounce packages and 150g/5.25-ounce packages of Enoki Mushrooms (Product of China) because it has the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. The recalled mushrooms were distributed to the Chicago, Los Angeles, and Dallas areas through produce distributors or wholesalers for retail stores... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform:  A few Senators seems bothered by deadly pathogens in infant formula*
By Bill Marler on Feb 26, 2022 05:15 pm
Opinion “Never let a good crisis go to waste.”                                     Winston Churchill I was heartened a few days ago to see someone in politics being concerned about a bacterial contamination event that has sickened at least four with either Cronobacter sakazakii or Salmonella, hospitalizing all and leaving one infant dead.  The letter from two powerful... Continue Reading


----------

